

Androids do dream of electric sheep - panamafrank
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/18/google-image-recognition-neural-network-androids-dream-electric-sheep

======
mixedmath
A better title of the article would have been `Fascinating and sometimes
unsettling pictures that result from neural networks reinforcing perceived
patterns.`

I find the use of the phrase "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?" to be a
bit of a gimmick and it does not do the depth of the original question
justice. But the article (and some more from the originator at Google [1]) are
magnificent.

[1]: [http://googleresearch.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/inceptionism-
go...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/inceptionism-going-deeper-
into-neural.html)

------
mixedmath
Ah, forgive me --- I only just noticed that the googleresearch writeup has
been discussed here already:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9736598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9736598)

